# Looking to sell Nikon 1 J2 Camera



## siulongluiy (Jan 30, 2015)

EUC Nikon 1 J2 with 2 lenses and underwater case.

Lens include 10-30mm and 30-110mm
Underwater case is Nikon WP-N1

Asking $450 OBO cash only please.

Located in Markham area.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siulongluiy (Jan 30, 2015)

Sold please close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

